# Heladera Whirpool WRX51X1 se apaga al enchufar o encender algo



## gandolfo333 (Dic 26, 2015)

hola ante todo y feliz navidad a todos!!! 

les paso a comentar mi problema, tengo una heladera Whirpool WRX51X1 que funciona correctamente, enfria muy bien, no hace ningun tipo de ruido ni nada, funciona bien SUPUESTAMENTE , pero hace un tiempo note que cuando enchufo algun artefacto o prendo alguna luz en casa, la heladera, noto yo, que se apaga y hace un PIP y vuelve a arrancar.

digamos lo hace siempre que enchufo algo o prendo alguna luz......

lo unico que probe fue desenchufar la heladera y volverla a enchufar y hace lo mismo que cuando enchufo o prendo algo..........

alguien tiene alguna idea??? las placas estan todas bien y la tencion de mi casa ronda los 218v y 223v..... digamos, bastante estable!!!


desde ya muchas gracias a todos!!!!


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 26, 2015)

Hola, aquí algunas pistas. Podrías ver algún video de funcionamiento a ver si otra heladera de la misma marca y modelo hace lo mismo, quizás sea alguna protección interna. ¿Intentaste conectar la heladera en la casa de algún vecino o conocido y ver si persiste tu problema? Quizás haya alguna conexión a tierra "falsa" en tu casa, independiente de la "estabilidad" AC que nos cuentas. 

Intenta subir una foto de la placa, quizás haya algún condensador o algo en la fuente levemente hinchado/desvalorizado.

Eso se me ocurre por el momento, quizás algún otro forero te pueda ayudar con otras cosas.


----------



## gandolfo333 (Dic 26, 2015)

hola, si, la enchufe directamente al medidor de entrada de luz con cable de 4mm y hace lo mismo, tambien en la casa del vecino que esta debajo mio.

video de que tipo??? porque no te entendi....


igual aca subo algunas fotos de la placa.


gracias por la pronta respuesta!!!!


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 26, 2015)

Me refería a que a veces en páginas de videos online ponen videotutoriales de cómo funcionan ciertos equipos. Quizás haya alguno de tu heladera. 

En las fotos veo claramente un ennegrecimiento de la placa, seguramente asociada a esos diodos grandes que aparecen ahí, revísalos con un tester/multímetro. Probablemente hay alguno en corto o con fugas. 

Creo que los condensadores que están cerca de los diodos están levemente hinchados. 

Comprueba eso y ve cómo evoluciona tu problema.


----------



## gandolfo333 (Dic 26, 2015)

si, los 2 diodos esos que ves son reguladores de 12v 5w........... estan puestos en serie......... 1N5349B....... estoy en lo correcto? son de 12v???


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 26, 2015)

Según el datasheet, sí. Son diodos zener de 12v. ¿Los comprobaste con un tester? A simple vista alguno o todos pueden haberse visto afectados por el recalentamiento. Quizás conducen, pero pueden tener fugas. Verifícalos.

Quizás es efecto de la foto, pero veo los condensadores electrolíticos levemente hinchados, sobre todo el que sale a la derecha, que es de 10v. Si no tienes un capacímetro para comprobarlos, cámbialos directamente, son baratos; pero parte comprobando los diodos que parecen ser los sospechosos.


----------



## gandolfo333 (Dic 26, 2015)

Si, voy a cambiar todo. Los 3 zener y los 2 Cap..... lo que pasa. Es que hoy todo esta cerrado.... alguna casa de electrónica que este abierta hoy por la tarde o mañana domingo??? Teléfono???.

Gracias!


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 26, 2015)

Ahí no te podría ayudar amigo. Soy de Chile y por lo que veo en tu perfil, eres de la otra parte de la Cordillera, jajaja. 

Bueno, cuando puedas cambia los componentes y ve si se soluciona tu problema . Ahí nos avisas.


----------



## shevchenko (Dic 26, 2015)

Para hacer la prueba podes reciclar algunos si tienes a mano... Como detalle extra, cerca de esos diodos rectificadores, hay un relé marrón clarito, un conector de 4 pines blancos y un cap azul,  entre medio hay 2 puentes hechos con alambres reemplazando el filtro de linea, si puedes reciclar eso también de alguna fuente de alimentación, su misión es mantener el circuito a salvo de los ruidos eléctricos... Puedes buscar en internet filtro Pi de red para guiarte... También puedes colocar un filtro externo a la heladera.... Y probar suerte! 

Saludos!


----------



## gandolfo333 (Dic 26, 2015)

jajajajaj skynetronics si que estamos lejos, igual el lunes compro todo, cambio y si fuinciona aviso sin falta!!!!!

shevchenko lo voy a probar, algo que tener por aca a mano en algun lado


gracias por la pronta respuesta a todos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2015)

Una repasada a las soldaduras en la zona del relee/diodos no vendría nada mal, veo un par que no tienen buen aspecto.


----------



## gandolfo333 (Dic 26, 2015)

Ahí le pegue una buena repasada a todo.....

Y todo sigue igual......


El lunes derecho a la casa de electrónica sin falta.....

Igual consulto..... alguien tiene plano de esta placa o las medidas de los TP para medir y comparar????



Gracias!


----------



## skynetronics (Dic 27, 2015)

Plano específico de esa placa no hay al parecer, pero hay un manual de servicio de unas heladeras cercanas al modelo que tienes tú, a lo mejor la arquitectura no es muy distinta.

Por lo que veo, estas heladeras suelen tener problemas en la fuente, ya que el diseño del circuito tiende a no detectar muy bien las variaciones en los peak de la línea AC. En la foto que adjunto aparece la placa electrónica de una heladera Whirlpool WRX51D1, con el número de placa W 10210595, la cual tiene una falla en los condensadores y en el VIPer32 (el controlador de PWM que es el integrado de 8 pines cerca del condensador).

Al menos en tu caso tienes la suerte de que tu heladera está congelando bien, salvo la falla que indicas, por lo que sencillamente cambia lo que se ve con problemas teniendo cuidado de las equivalencias electrónicas y de no hacer puentes o falsos contactos.

Éxito con la reparación .


----------



## gandolfo333 (Dic 27, 2015)

Si por suerte funciona.....

Mañana voy a ver de cambiar esos 3 reguladores y los capacitores, lo que no entiendo porque hay 2 reguladores puestos en serie??? Que función cumple poner 2 reguladores juntos uno atrás del otro????


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 27, 2015)

Para dar el doble de voltaje que uno solo no puede dar.


----------



## gandolfo333 (Dic 27, 2015)

Doble voltaje?

Son los 2 de 12V......

Uno regula la entrada y los baja a 12V y el segundo recibe los 12V del primero para volver a regular los 12V???? Mi no comprende 

No sera para poder soportar el consumo que necesita la placa para funcionar????


----------



## analogico (Dic 27, 2015)

gandolfo333 dijo:


> Doble voltaje?
> 
> Son los 2 de 12V......
> 
> ...



no y si
no son reguladores son zeners


----------



## gandolfo333 (Dic 27, 2015)

analogico dijo:


> no y si
> no son reguladores son zeners



Sigo sin entender??? Segunda datasheet es regulador zener de 12V x 5W


----------



## shevchenko (Dic 28, 2015)

Para disipar la mitad en cada uno? 
A veces es para compensar termicamente nada mas...


----------



## aquileslor (Dic 30, 2015)

Busca por el lado del filtro de línea. Me parece que por allí está el problema. Esas plaquetas están hechas para 110 V  y no las corrigen por economía, total somos indios y que nos jorobemos.Y aquí, con 220 V algunas veces algún problema desarrollan. ¿Está conectada la masa a la línea? ¿Tienes línea de masa independiente? Prueba con un tester o buscapolo si la carcasa tiene algún potencial. Debe tener cero volt. Si es así, trata de conectar con un cable la carcaza a una canilla de agua corriente. Veremos que pasa.


----------



## balcazarj (Ene 3, 2016)

Tube un problema parecido en una general electric, mira lo ideal es tener a mano intrumentos como un analizador de onda, pero ese problema lo causan los filtros o condensadores de la fuente de poder,   remplazalos por la dudas , el calentamiento de los diodos también es causado por filtros defectuosos


----------



## frisil (Ene 4, 2016)

Son Diodos Zener, estos  también trabajan como regulador, seria bueno que cambiaras esos diodos zener .
Pero la falla que comentas, a mi no me parece que fuera por esos diodos, mas bien creo que la line esta sobrecargada, o lo que comenta el amigo  shevchenko


----------



## martinghia (Ene 13, 2016)

Hola, buenas tardes.
Les escribo porque buscando el problema de mi heladera en internet di con este foro.
Mi problema es exactamente el mismo que comenta Gandolfo333. Mismo modelo de heladera y misma problemàtica al encender o apagar luces o enchufar algùn artefacto.
La heladera hace un pip, se apaga y se vuelve a encender. Eso lo hizo durante casi dos años y en el dìa de hoy se debe haber terminado de joder porque ahora trata de encender y no lo consigue por lo que queda eternamente haciendo el el ciclo de enciende, pip y apaga. Como no logra encender se me hecharon a perder todos los alimentos y no se que hacer para lograr que arranque.
Mañana viene un service pero tengo miedo que me hagan pagar una fortuna y no logren solucionar el problema.
Les querìa consultar si han podido avanzar algo en la resolucion de este problema.
Cualquier informaciòn me vendrìa bien para lograr que arranque.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 13, 2016)

Hola caro Don martinghia quizaz lo service te cobre una pequeña fortuna desde que ese logre resolver lo problema ,ahora  caso no resolva nada  no veo porque ustedes tiene que pagar por algo que aun NO fue resolvido.
Creo que ese modelo de  heladeira ya viene con  ese problema de fabrica (sener demasiado sensible a cualquer transitorios que puedan ocorrer en la RED electrica).
Quizaz un bueno filtro de linea hecho con dos celdas duplo "PI Grego" conectada entre la heladeira y la toma de curriente resolva ese problema.
Serias muy bienvenido una buena toma de tierra para mejor efectividad dese filtro y no debemos olvidar que ese filtro debe suportar con tranquilidad  la potenzia consumida por la heladeira .
!Suerte !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ejb (Nov 13, 2017)

Hola, tengo el mismo problema con una heladera whirpool, se solucionó el problema cambiando los componentes?


----------



## elruliento (Nov 13, 2017)

ejb dijo:


> Hola, tengo el mismo problema con una heladera whirpool, se solucionó el problema cambiando los componentes?



Hola... tenia ese problema en una heladera.... navegue por cantidad de foros y paginas... las recomendaciones eran varias... ... 
Opte por desconetar la parte electronica y probar el motor directo a 220V.... y como eso anduvo... opte por cambiar la placa (por recomendacion de un conocido que sabe del tema)
Saque la placa, compre una igual y la coloque. Problema solucionado


----------



## vateq (Mar 26, 2020)

*H*ola... me pare*c*e q*ue* si la heladera funciona correctamente el problema no debe radicar en la placa si no en la línea que la alimenta... yo probaría antes de manosear sin sentido ésta opción, pues de tener un defecto de soldadura o filtrado se manifestaría de otra manera...

*P*or otro lado agradecería si alguien me pasa estos números de componente: R76, R89 Y R73 en sector C12... ej: R118 = 203....
*D*esde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## Pablo Granate (Nov 19, 2020)

Hola, tengo el mismo problema. Enchufo algo y la heladera Whirlpool hace el pip. Cómo lo solucionó sr @gandolfo333?? Yo no entiendo nada de electrónica, pero los 2 técnicos q*ue* vinieron a verla le cambiaron capacitores y sigue igual. Muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2020)

Problema de provisión de energía , cables de la instalación domiciliaria demasiado finos , conectás algo , se baja la tensión y la heladera protesta o se protege.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 20, 2020)

No sé si será de ayuda, pero había una avería en un televisor que hacía lo mismo, al encender una luz el aparato se apagaba y se volvía a encender. 
No la llegué a ver pero me dijeron que el problema era una resistencia en la alimentación. Posiblemente una de alto valor para evitar ruidos o algo así.


----------



## el arcangel (Nov 20, 2020)

Estas placas llevan fuente capacitiva tendrá un condensador de 3,3uF si la linea es de 110v o,1,5 F a 2uF si es de 22ov  El condensador de entrada, es indispensable se encuentren en buen estado . si está desvalorizada no obtendremos los 5v ( vi heladeras en  la cuallas luces interiores titilaban por el solo hecho de tener mal el capacitor de fuente ) esos diodos 1N son zener y aquí lo importante es el de 5v no debe fluctuar , si mide menos vamos al electrolítico de 1000uF seguro se encuentra  desvalorizado vamos a sustituirlo.

Los otros dos son zener de 12 *V* van en serie deben medir 12 y 24 *V* ,si te miden bien estos diodos no tenes q*ue* cambiarlos eso q*ue* ves como quemado en la placa es normal ya q*ue *toman mucha temperatura.
Te aconsejaría medir condensador de entrada y la resistencia de 10 Ohms 5 *W* q*ue* va en paralelo a dicho capacitor compruebes V y le des una resoldada al micro , a la placa la podes probar siempre con una serie foco de 25*W , *primero vamos a sentir acciona relé de la resistencia luego ventilador ( uso focos de heladeras para probar ) y después relé del motor pero antes debes poner una resistencia de 10 Ohms en las pata 5 y 7  de la clema para engañar al micro ( ahí va sensor ) o bien retiras el sensor y se lo enchufas *por*q*ue* sino el compresor NO se va activar . La salida compresor se encuentra al lado de la entrada de linea para saber como se conecta el ventilador y demás atrás de la heladera debe tener el plano sino lo googleas.
Espero que con este humilde aporte haber podido ayudar.


----------



## pepelui01 (Nov 20, 2020)

el arcangel, te estás equivocando de modelo... La wrx51x1 lleva fuente conmutada. Y es de las placas más complicadas de Whirlpool. Como siempre digo, esa heladera, tiene vida propia . La que vos decís, es la wrd o wrm 51. La wrx51x1 trabaja con un Viper 32. Y las tensiones del secundario, tenés tensiones positivas y negativas. +12, -12, +5,-5, +16, -7,5...... ufff...Tenían ganas de complicarla...
Y esa heladera lleva sensores NTC de 2,7K ohm.


----------



## el arcangel (Nov 20, 2020)

Me refería a la  primera placa q*ue* postearon 3 fotos*,* la otra si es con fuente conmutada , tal vez no me hice entender pero no me equivoqu*é*.

Les dejo éste aporte de cómo funcionan las placas Whirpool con fuente conmutada, está en Portugués pero se puede entender, incluso está el diagrama de dicha fuente hecha con ingeniería inversa.


----------



## pepelui01 (Nov 22, 2020)

Venía bien la explicación, hasta que anotó las "tensiones" de alimentación del pobre micro... Si tuviera esas tensiones entre Vss y Vdd, pufffff....Chau micro... Eso le pasó, creo, porque tomó mal la referencia de masa...Ya que esa placa tiene más de una....


----------

